# Cuba bird pics from last year



## Big Red One

While tidying up some pics today, I realised I hadn't ever posted some bird pics from last years Cuba holiday. So here they are!


----------



## retic lover

I Love Cuba, how many Anoles did you see lol, there everywhere..Nice pics


----------



## Big Red One

retic lover said:


> I Love Cuba, how many Anoles did you see lol, there everywhere..Nice pics


Loads - there was one that used to pop out from under the pool bar and run up the wooden umbrella post and sit in amongst the woven thatch until it got too warm. Then he'd run back to his bar spot again....

Here's an old thread where the reps were posted (this thread is the one mentioned at the end with the bird pics! Better late than never....:whistling2

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/678625-duw-very-pic-heavy-wild.html


----------



## retic lover

Big Red One said:


> Loads - there was one that used to pop out from under the pool bar and run up the wooden umbrella post and sit in amongst the woven thatch until it got too warm. Then he'd run back to his bar spot again....
> 
> Here's an old thread where the reps were posted (this thread is the one mentioned at the end with the bird pics! Better late than never....:whistling2
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/678625-duw-very-pic-heavy-wild.html


Oh it brings it all back, I may have to book to go again lol


----------



## Tyrael

Very nice 










This one looks painted!


----------



## Dungbug

We loved Cuba as well, lovely place and very different from anywhere lese we'd ever been to. Saw quite a few lizards chipping around the hotel, plenty of crabs milling around as well. One highlight was visiting a Croc farm (some of them were huge!). Got this photo of me making a friend with one of them (trying to anyway) 










:lol2:


----------



## waterdragon555

image

Do you know what this hawk/eagle is? I can't tell. After looking in my bird of prey book I think it is a Imperial eagle.


----------

